# Can't get two much Santa Fe



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

For years I resisted getting a Warbonnet set. Now that I'm in the Southwest the pressure is even worse.


----------



## Opus (Jan 14, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Love the RDCs. I don’t see them too often in Santa Fe colors. I happen to have a few Santa Fe PAs on the layout as well as some D&H (ex-ATSF) warbonnets.

If you like Santa Fe, do a search for “warbonnet” threads posted by Lee Willis. That might get you enough Santa Fe to last for a while.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

man all I got is a ATSF f7a yellowbonnet


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah, its pretty much impossible to resist Warbonnett. I am seriously ddicted to it!!!


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Lee Willis said:


> Yeah, its pretty much impossible to resist Warbonnett. I am seriously ddicted to it!!!
> View attachment 569927
> 
> View attachment 569928


I mean I like warbonnets but I mostly like all bonnets, like the goldbonnet or the bluebonnet, heck even the frieght bonnet!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, I know what you mean. I have a lot of Black Bonnet. Really cool locos and rolling stock.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Correct me if/when I'm wrong but the blue and yellow bonnets had a prototype but the black bonnets were just model trains.


----------



## decapod48 (Nov 17, 2021)

That what I have is mth santa fe. I have a RDC set to. But i up graded it to pro 2 it run great. SANTA FE ALL THE WAY.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Gramps said:


> Correct me if/when I'm wrong but the blue and yellow bonnets had a prototype but the black bonnets were just model trains.


Yep, the real deal AT&SF Blue Bonnets originally were for freight operation. The real deal AT&SF Yellow Bonnets were originally for the Texas Rose passenger train. The Black Bonnets are a fantasy color combination that is quite popular with O Gauge operators. Originally derived from a Lionel catalog I believe back in the fifties that the red & silver turned out to be red & and dull black when the catalog was printed.

Bill


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

seayakbill said:


> Yep, the real deal AT&SF Blue Bonnets originally were for freight operation. The real deal AT&SF Yellow Bonnets were originally for the Texas Rose passenger train. The Black Bonnets are a fantasy color combination that is quite popular with O Gauge operators. Originally derived from a Lionel catalog I believe back in the fifties that the red & silver turned out to be red & and dull black when the catalog was printed.
> 
> Bill


Thanks, that's interesting about the catalog misprint being the basis for them.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Being a SF Gal myself, OMG!!!! ...loving this old thread and hope to see more pictures from SF operators on the forum.
I have a few and thought I would share what I have....a mix of Freight and Passenger....







































Besides all the motive power, you also can have rolling stock, billboards and tressles.....









Engine house switchers, cranes, and cabooses, oh my......









Billboard will need a home and a SF yard tower runs the yard in the background....









Besides all the track fun, the fun should never stop there! Buttons to wear becomes wall art....









And teasing your viewers a preview of what they will see as they walk down to the layout room...









Going to a club layout meet, pack your consist in a case with the proper patches.....









*So there is no limit to adding SantaFe wherever you desire!!!!  *


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Are you sure you are not one of the Santa Fe executives….lol ?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

In the 5th photo from the bottom there is a NYC and possibly a PRR loco in there. A moment of weakness perhaps?


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Good eye...I get some (needs work) freebees at time from friends who kid lost interest. 
So I consider these as recycles that SantaFe bought but haven't got around to repaint and repurpose...hence next to the locomotive shop.
I do have a few other (needs work) freebee dedicated passenger consist trains too, like a Burlington passenger.....









...and a junky Southern Pacific....









...I just can seem to let these go and I still potential as future "projects". I even have a freebee circus train and a Cambel Soup train...so they sit on sidings....


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That's pretty much what I do, and I guess many others do, to justify stuff we have. Just keep repeating, "That's my story and I'm sticking to it."


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Me and a friend of mine both agree that there is WAY too much Santa Fe stuff out there on the market today.

When we want to buy stuff for stripping and repainting into to our favorite road names, we prefer to buy Santa Fe stuff, since it is so plentiful and cheap.


----------

